# My bird only laid 1 egg and I'm concerned something might be wrong.



## IndianMocha

I have 3 budgies and 2 of them decided to breed without me knowing and they laid their first egg 4 days ago. Me and my family didn't see it until the next morning and it, unfortunately, was cracked past the membrane so we decided to throw it out. We quickly set everything up for her next few eggs but she has yet to lay any more but she is showing all the signs I found while researching of there possibly being more eggs such as staying near the floor of the cage, constantly grooming herself, and having large poops outside of morning poops. I'm concerned something might be wrong but I don't think she is egg bound as she is still energetic and is only 3 years old. I am paying very close attention in case anything is wrong but overall she seems healthy and mostly her usual self.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

As you have no experience with breeding and have not researched the topic prior to this occurring, I believe the best option is for you to try to throw the budgie out of breeding mode. Dispose of any additional eggs she may lay.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Rearranging the cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage if you are going to discourage the breeding. 
When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.*

*What steps have you taken thus far?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## IndianMocha

Thank 


FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> As you have no experience with breeding and have not researched the topic prior to this occurring, I believe the best option is for you to try to throw the budgie out of breeding mode. Dispose of any additional eggs she may lay.
> 
> Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
> 
> Rearranging the cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage if you are going to discourage the breeding.
> When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.
> 
> What steps have you taken thus far?
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> 
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> 
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> 
> *List of Stickies*
> 
> *Posting on the Forums*
> 
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *Articles*
> 
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> 
> *Avian First Aid*
> 
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> 
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> 
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *Cage sizes.*
> 
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> 
> *Resource Directory*
> 
> *If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


Thank you for the advice. I am currently researching more about budgie breeding and am still wary about disposing of the eggs but it is probably what I will end up doing. I appreciate the advice you gave, thank you so much


----------



## FaeryBee

*I truly believe your best option is to throw the budgie out of condition but...
If you are determined to allow the bird to continue with the clutch, then the 3rd bird needs to be removed from the cage.
Only the parents should be in the cage together.
The nest box needs to have a concave bottom.

Start your research by reading ALL of the stickies at the top of the Breeding Section of the Forum.

If you still plan to allow her to continue the clutch after you've read and digested that information and have questions, let us know.

Keep a close eye on her to make sure she does end up with a prolapse if she still has an egg she's not yet laid.

We'd like to see pictures of your budgies and learn their names when you have some time. *


----------



## IndianMocha

I will move the 3rd bird later today. I told my parents that I might need to dispose of the eggs but they want to keep them if they are fertilized so I think the main deciding factor would be how many we end up having. I do have the nesting box all set up although they don't seem to care too much about it. I am keeping a close eye and will probably take her to a vet if another day goes by without an egg. The two that mated are named Phoebe and Rio. Thank you again for your advice and I am currently reading the stickies you have linked to inform myself better.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Keep in mind that even if the eggs have been fertilized they are not viable until they have been incubated for two - three days. 
Therefore, if you dispose of fertilized eggs, you are NOT killing a potential chick. 
Best wishes and let us know how things progress!*


----------



## IndianMocha

Thank you, I will keep that in mind. Thank you and I will let you know if I have any more questions.


----------



## FaeryBee

*What is the status with regard to your budgies and the clutch at this time?*


----------

